# Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?



## dosenelch (20. Juli 2011)

Beim letzten Stöbern im Angelshop kam mir beim Anblick des Powerbaitsortiments die Idee, dass man stattdessen eventuell einfach bunte Kinderknetmasse verwenden könnte. Der Vorteil wäre, dass sie wesentlich billiger zu haben ist als PB. 
Es stellt sich aber die Frage, ob solche Knetmasse, insbesondere in Kontakt mit Wasser, genau so gut am Haken hält. Glitterpartikel, die ebenfalls günstig in Bastelläden zu kaufen sind, müssten sich recht problemlos einkneten lassen. Und gegen den  etwas seltsamen Geruch der Knetmasse könnte das Besprühen mit etwas Lockstoff helfen. Ob das wohl funzt?


----------



## daoxxnsepp (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*

Wenn deine einzige Sorge die ist, ob die Knetmasse gut am Haken hält dann gute Nacht!
Kannst ja gerne mal eine Portion probieren obs Dir schmeckt.....

Ob die Fische dadurch Schaden nehmen interessiert dich nicht?


----------



## ayron (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*

Kinderknete ist essbar|bla:


----------



## daoxxnsepp (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*

Na wenn das so ist guten Appetit!

Das ganze hat mit Anglerei für mich nichts mehr zu tun!


----------



## Jetblack (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*

@dosenelch

das klappt schon! Die Knete kannst du auch selber machen, dann kostet das Kilo ungefähr 2.- €. Such mal bei Google nach "Kinderknete selber machen". Da kannst du dann gleich Aroma und Farbe nach Wahl mit einarbeiten.


@daoxxnsepp



> Das ganze hat mit Anglerei für mich nichts mehr zu tun!



Warum das denn? Powerbait, Gummifisch und Blinker gehören ja auch nicht unbedingt zur natürlichen Ernährung der Fische.....

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*

Das geht klasse. Hält auch besser als Powerbait.
Als Lockstoff zum unterkneten kannst Du auch gut Knoblauch nehmen.
Oder Du nimmst gleich die Knete von Playdo, die riecht auch ohne Lockstoff gut...:m


----------



## burki1961 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*

hallo

ganz ehrlich eine dose pb kosten im sonderpreis bei askari 2,50 euro.
dafür nehme ic hdoch nichts "anderes" oder versuche es nachzumachen.


----------



## Fun Fisher (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*

Also ich persönlich würde auch nicht unbedingt nach Alternativen suchen.

Na klar, mit Lockstoffen lässt sich bestimmt der Geruch verfeinern, aber  sind wir doch mal ehrlich, Powerbait ist für die Forellen doch bestimmt  schon ein bisschen leckerer als Knete mit Aroma.
Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass die Forellen die aromatisierte Knete schneller ausspucken als PB.
Und das ist mir die 3€ dann definitiv wert.




burki1961 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ganz ehrlich eine dose pb kosten im sonderpreis bei askari 2,50 euro.



Ach ja und PB gibt es manchmal schon für 1,99€ bei Askari und bei Gerlinger zum Normalpreis von 2,49€.


----------



## Jetblack (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*

@Fun Fisher ... dann frag mal meinen 7-jährigen Junior, dem ich grad am FP (weil sonst darf er hier noch nirgends angeln) zeige WAS alles geht 
Vom 40 jahre alten Perlmuttknopf, über H*R*B* Weingummidinos bis zum Wolfsbarsch Oberflächen-Popper und zu Trockenfutter, das ich eben mal der Katze aus dem Napf klaue ... das klappt alles!!! Warum nicht mal was anderes testen ?

Das fängigste was ich je hatte, waren dicke fette Larven von irgendwelchen Baumkäfern, die man bei toten Nadelbäumen unter der Rinde rauspopeln muss - die stinken derart nach Terpentin, dass man selber nicht dran glauben will .. .aber die Fische lieben die Dinger.

Macht ihr mal weiter Eure Askari Döslein auf, ich zeig meinem Sohn, wie man Fische mit "Bordmitteln" fängt 

Es geht nicht um den Preis - es geht darum was zu lernen.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Fun Fisher (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*



Jetblack schrieb:


> @Fun Fisher ... dann frag mal meinen 7-jährigen Junior, dem ich grad am FP (weil sonst darf er hier noch nirgends angeln) zeige WAS alles geht
> Vom 40 jahre alten Perlmuttknopf, über H*R*B* Weingummidinos bis zum Wolfsbarsch Oberflächen-Popper und zu Trockenfutter, das ich eben mal der Katze aus dem Napf klaue ... das klappt alles!!! Warum nicht mal was anderes testen ?
> 
> Das fängigste was ich je hatte, waren dicke fette Larven von irgendwelchen Baumkäfern, die man bei toten Nadelbäumen unter der Rinde rauspopeln muss - die stinken derart nach Terpentin, dass man selber nicht dran glauben will .. .aber die Fische lieben die Dinger.
> ...



@Jetblack,

habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass es nicht funktioniert,#
aber ich persönlich vertraue dem PB, ist mir als bequemer Mensch auch viel angenehmer: Dose auf, Kneten, fertig.
Ich hab halt keine Lust noch groß rumzuexperimentieren.

Aber mach ruhug, und dann teil uns doch nach deinem nächsten Forellensee-Besuch einmal mit ob es funktioniert hat. Wenn es gut läuft könnte ich mir auch vorstellen das mal auszuprobieren.

Ach ja eine Frage noch, sinkt die Knete oder schwimmt sie?#c


----------



## jungangler96 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*

ich versuche es bald mal am forellenteich mit knete
hab auch schon aus blinker mangel mit alufolie auf barsch geangelt:q  hat mir einen 25 er beschert|rolleyes


----------



## drhunter (19. August 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*

#hSicher kannst du die Knetmasse nehmen aber sie wird im Wasser hart dadurch wird schwierig sein den Anschlag durch zubringen


----------



## KöFi (19. August 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*

Es könnte klappen ich hab ma nen Stück von nem Knetflummi (Pink) an nen Haken gepackt und einer der Cois aus unserem Teich hat gebissen und mit Lockstoff wirds dann noch besser klappen. (Der Fisch ist  ziemlich dämlich hat schon mal versucht nen kleineres Birnenblei zu fressen.)


----------



## daci7 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist guten Appetit!
> 
> Das ganze hat mit Anglerei für mich nichts mehr zu tun!



Dose auf und fertig. Bloß nicht experimentieren und rumprobieren - Das hat für mich mit Angeln nichts mehr zu tun.

:m


----------



## MrLoki (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*

Hey.

Wenn es was geworden ist bitte sagen das würde mich ma Richtig Interessieren!!

Werde es auch ma versuchen wenn ich zeit habe 

Dir viel erfolg hoffe es klappt


----------



## Pleier (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bunte Knetmasse statt Powerbait?*

Ich hatte beim ALDI auch die Idee die Knetmasse zu kaufen, um das zu probieren. Jetzt teste ich verschiedene Szenarien:
Zunächst habe versucht die Knete in einem Glas Wasser lösen, das ging bei lauwarmen Wasser nicht gut. Danach ein Glas Wasser mit der Knete in den Kühlschrank (+7°) gestellt: Die Knete bleibt ausreichend elastisch. Ein Frosttest ist ja bei den aktuellen Temperaturen nicht möglich 

Jetzt überlege ich mir noch ein Experiment um zu testen, ob die Knete gut am Haken haftet. Werde heute abend wohl die Badewanne belästigen (erst baden, dann testen  ). 
|kopfkratJetzt brauche ich nur noch eine Idee wie ich testen kann, ob der Anschlag im kalten Wasser gut durchkommt. Vielleicht kann mit da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?|kopfkrat

Aktuell teste ich noch, wie sich die Knete in Verbindung mit (Back-)Aromen und Ölen (Knoblauch und Anis) verhält. Ich habe dazu die Knete vermischt und werde dann mal gute 2 Wochen das Ganze nicht mehr anrühren. (Konsitenz und Lagerfähigkeit testen). Ich werde berichten.

Nach der Hauptversammlung gehen die Weiher wieder auf und wenn die Experimente positiv sind, geht es dann damit fischen. Ich bleib dran. 

Mir geht es übrigens nur sekundär um den Preis. Wichtiger ist mir, dass beim schnellen schleppen der Teig besser hält und ich spontan verschiedene Aromen und Formen ausprobieren kann. Ich verspreche mir davon, dass sich Maden- und Wurm- und Fischimitate ... schnell und einfach erstellen kann - vor allem um einen schnellen Köderwechsel vornehmen zu können ohne ein Angelgeschäft in der Nähe haben zu müssen. 

Haben denn schon andere Experiment mit Knete gemacht? Mit welchen Ergebnissen?


----------

